# Website down?



## furmaster103 (Jun 1, 2022)

When trying to access the main FA site, it just says Fur Affinity will be back soon. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 1, 2022)

furmaster103 said:


> When trying to access the main FA site, it just says Fur Affinity will be back soon. Anyone else having this issue?


Try deleting cookies and cache. Or hit F5 first to see if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2022)

Are you new here?


----------

